# change node type



## vslusarz (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been unable to view the computers on my wirless network for some time now and I have just sat down to try and troubleshoot (internet is available on both computers). What I have done so far:
1. checked workgroup name -OK
2. check netbios enabled -OK
3. ping both computers -OK
4. check node type -desktop directly attached to router node type "unknown", desktop wireless connected has node type "hybrid"

When I go to regedit to change wireless desktop the is no "services" listed under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet so I am unable to get to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\NodeType to change the node type.

Any advice?, is this even the problem? Thanks


----------



## vslusarz (Nov 5, 2008)

forgot to mention that I disabled windows firewall and CA firewall


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you use the *IPCONFIG /ALL*l command to show the TCP/IP configurations on your computer, the node type may appear as UNKNOWN.

This issue can occur if the EnableProxy key in the registry is set to bigger than 1.

To fix this issue, run Regedit and go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\

Change the value of the EnableProxy value in the preceding registry key to 0 or 1, reboot.


----------



## vslusarz (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks JohnWill for the reply. I have had some success. I can view my wireless desktop from my wired desktop and I am able to access the shared folders. I was able to change the node type from hybrid to broadcast. I cannot see or access my wired desktop from the wireless. I have tried to change the node type from unknown to broadcast on my wired desktop but I am stuck. In regedit I go to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters but there is no EnableProxy or NodeType listed to change the value of. Have any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Create a file in notepad named NODETYPE.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : NODETYPE.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be NODETYPE.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters]
"NodeType"=-
"DhcpNodeType"=-
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## vslusarz (Nov 5, 2008)

I have tried this fix several times and so far no luck. I copied the bracketed text to a notepad file and saved as described, I know this part worked because the document icon was a registry icon. I double click the file and it asks me if I want to save entries in registry, I say yes but still no nodetype or Dhcpnodetype entries in the registry. Can I do this manually?
Thanks again for all the help


----------

